# Like or Dislike your Madone?



## thebluedog (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm contemplating an entry level Madone (due to budget) but I'm also considering a Specialized Roubaix Elite. I realize that both have a different geometry and will ride differently. I've only been able to test ride a Madone. Overall impression was good but not great. I haven't been able to test ride a Roubaix due to availability in a larger size. I only hear positive things about the Roubaix's....seems everybody loves 'em. 
I'm using the bike for longer rides and don't intend to compete. 
Why should I choose a Madone?

Thanks for your input!

H


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I love my Madone, and would buy it again. If you want a more comfort-oriented bike, I'd look at the Scott CR1 Elite instead of a Specialized or Trek--really good parts and lower price. If you want an american-made all day race bike, the Madone is great.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't like mine, I LOVE my Madone...and mine is a replacement to a 2008 that I could have purchased anything....but pulled the trigger on a new Madone as soon as I was notified the original was totaled - just upgraded to a Project 1 this time. FWIW, mine is going back to TREK for a minor repair, and while I was scrambling trying to find something to ride the rest of my season, the first call went to my LBS - for another Madone. Lucky for me, TREK offered to wait until it was a better time for me, and I was able to avoid a another new purchase. Then again that new "Purple Fire" looks HOT in the P1's for this year. 

Everyone is different, but for me, my Madone fits perfectly, and climbs like a mtn goat - which also tends to fit my ride style.

Can't recommend them enough - though the 6 series are all that is left for US made frames in the Madone line. Just saw a new 2011 5 series, and was pleasantly surprised at the look/quality, for a TCT bike.

Good luck and get what you like as far as looks and fit - because if either isn't what you like/want, the bike will look really nice collecting dust and cob webs in the corner of your garage.


----------



## Midgetfist (May 29, 2009)

nor_cal_rider said:


> Then again that new "Purple Fire" looks HOT in the P1's for this year. QUOTE]
> 
> Purple Fire is not new. Until the recent release of the 2011's, it was a WSD option only (for a year or so). I tried talking my wife into it, but she wouldnt bite. I've seen it, and it lacks all sense of testesterone.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I absolutely love my Madone. The bearing issue has been a little annoying, but much less than issues had with some manufacturer's laptops.


I got mine in 08 and it has probably close to 10k miles on it. Still as stiff and enjoyable as the day I got it and its color (blue, black and white) still stands out in the sea of red. In fact I still get comments about its color.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Midgetfist said:


> nor_cal_rider said:
> 
> 
> > Then again that new "Purple Fire" looks HOT in the P1's for this year. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

If you want a comfortable, relaxed geometry Madone I would look at getting a H3 fit. It is new to the 2011 line up and is supposed to cater to riders such as yourself.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just got a new 2011 5.2 and love it. The bike is smooth it handles well and is a blast to ride. I have zero complaints with about 200 miles on it so far.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*The Madone is Great*

I love my Madone. I've ridden it 15 - 20 thousand miles.

The H3 fit was formerly called "WSD" for Woman Specific Design". You might not want this. The hip thing in the industry right now is to convince riders to use a high handlebar position. Many new bikes have a long head tube. This is the H2 fit - formerly called the "performance fit". This is the only geometry available in the 4 or 5 series. I believe that this is the same as the Roubaix that you are looking at as well. This might be what you want.

My Madone is the classic (now called H1, formerly called pro) fit. My handlebars are 10 cm lower than my seat. This works for me. I recently rode 400 miles in a supported tour and if I were to change my setup I would lower the bars slightly. If I were to buy a new Trek I couldn't buy a 4 or 5 series because I would have to ride with the bars several centimeters higher than what I use now. I would have to buy a 6 series. In my opinion Trek made a big mistake by building the 5 series in H2 fit only. Only people with a lot of money will be able to get a Madone in the geometry that many of us require and those with a lower budget will buy some other bike.


----------



## Muaddib (Feb 21, 2005)

I love my 2009 Madone 6.9. The ride quality is great and the bike feels stable at speed. I cracked two 2008 frames for unknown reasons so I am still alittle concerned about long-term durability. My current frame has been rock solid thus far. I just hate having to buy press fit bearings for the bottom bracket because my lbs doesn't sell Treks anymore and can't order those parts.

The reason the "pro fit" was dropped by Trek for the 5 series is because almost no one could fit on it, unless you are talking about hardcore racers. Look at how many spacers and flipped stems on 5200, 5500, and 5900 bikes you see. The headtube is ridiculously short for most of us. 120mm on a 54!?! I am super flexible with excellent core strength and I have to ride a performance fit with a 1cm spacer. I couldn't fit on a pro fit without looking ridiculous (4 cm of spacers). I know there are a few people with the right proportions (long torso, shorter legs) but Trek decided that those people are few and far between and likely to be racers who choose the 6 series.

Also, the Roubaix and Madone may have similar head tube lengths, but geometry entails much more than that. Seat tube and head tube angles play a large factor in how a bike feels. The different "fits" of the Madone share the same geometry while utilizing different head tube lengths.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I love my Madone and even though I ran into the carbon steerer issue I would buy another one. It is an amazingly well designed and executed bike with a fantastic ride. It is strong and stiff in the sprint and comfortable over longer miles. Mine is in WI right now for warranty so I'm on my old Fuji right now. I notice a HUGE difference in comfort and stiffness. Somehow the Fuji is both more abusive and rough riding will being flexible and slow in the sprint. The Madone is awesome.


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

For me, this 2010 5.1 is doing the job. I love this bike! My MTB is extremely jealous at this time. I have a little more than 900 miles since May 29th. I’m new to the road biking crowd, but here to stay!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

The one thing I did hate about my Madone was the saddle. And the wheels.

The original saddle had no cutout and was really just a major pain to ride on. So I bought a saddle: Specialized Phenom SL Gel. A mtb saddle that has lots of nose padding for when I get up on it.

While I liked the original Bontrager Race Lite wheel, the rear wasn't stiff enough. Kept rubbing on the brakes when I go on the power. Note that I got the bike at 240lbs and now at 195lbs that problem has gone away mostly. Anyways I switched to a Bontrager Classic and have since destroyed the front wheel. Settled on some Shimano DuraAce 7850 SLs which came yesterday. Hopefully they are as amazing as I expect them to be!


----------



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have 500 miles on my Madone 6 and LOVE it! Can ride all day and still has the stiffness for sprinting. Hills that used to test me are much easier to ascend.

Replaced the seat w/ a Sella Italia Gel Flow. Best seat ever.

So far so good w/ the carbon steerer. I am keeping my eye on it.


----------



## TheOcho (Jul 2, 2010)

Yo I have the Madoneski 4.5, so that's something that's more in your price range (based on your original post)


I'm a fan.


----------



## Green Dragoon (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a 2010 5.9 and I love it. Performance geometry.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

I really like my madone. After my car vs. bike accident wrecked my 1st madone, I considered a Scott Addict R2, Giant TCR SL3, Orbea Opal, and Cannondale super six 3.

The super six 3 was almost my new bike, but my LBS and trek wanted to keep my on the brand and made me an offer/deal that was too sweet to pass up. I am happy with the situation and the bikes / wheels I eneded up with. (2009 madone 5.5, Reynolds strikes, 2009 Redline conquest pro / power tap custom wheels, and money still to come).

Off topic, but, I highly recomend getting hit by a car if you can afford to sit on your butt for a week, have excellent bone density and tuck and roll ability, don't mind dental surgery, and don't mind some new road rash scars. Just kidding. But I came out way ahead.


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

I went to the LBS planning on getting a Roubaix for comfort but walked out with a Madone 4.5 because I liked the handling better. I have put several thousand miles on the Madone and love it. It does well at high speed down mountain roads.


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

I’m extremely glad you’re ok and on top of that well compensated.. Me on the other hand, I’d much rather avoid a pay day like that!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would be ok with everything but the detanl surgery! Glad you are ok!


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

lackluster said:


> Kind of the end of an era now that the 5 series isn't made in WI.
> 
> I don't think there was enough differentiation between a 5.2 and a 6 series. Back when Contador was winning the Tour on a 5.2 you couldn't tell the difference in ride quality. The smart money got the 5.2.


Where's the 5 series being made now?


----------



## Green Dragoon (Jun 20, 2010)

AnthonyL88 said:


> Where's the 5 series being made now?


my 2010 5.9 was made in the U.S. Apparently for 2011, it is being moved to Asia.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

yep...2011 5 series are no longer OCLV...made in Asia using TCT carbon. I saw a 5.2 last week at the LBS...while I prefer my 6 series, the 5.2 was really nice bike (build quality, looks, and ride feel).


----------



## MorganRaider (May 22, 2010)

see next post


----------



## MorganRaider (May 22, 2010)

Love my new '10 Madone 6.9. I ordered cheapest wheels for Proj 1 then swapped them for Kysrium elites and Continental 4000 25 mm's. Really like the plush ride and great acceleration. Sometimes I can't even feel the road it's so smooth. I don't have many miles on it yet, but so far so good.


----------



## Green Dragoon (Jun 20, 2010)

MorganRaider said:


> Love my new '10 Madone 6.9. I ordered cheapest wheels for Proj 1 then swapped them for Kysrium elites and Continental 4000 25 mm's. Really like the plush ride and great acceleration. Sometimes I can't even feel the road it's so smooth. I don't have many miles on it yet, but so far so good.


I run the same tires........like riding on silk ribbons


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The 5-series got all of the features of the 6-series for 2011, actually went DOWN in price (unlike Cannondale when they went overseas) and dropped weight. I think it's actually more appealing than last year's 5-series. I would look at a Scott CR1 over a Madone 4-series.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

MarvinK said:



> The 5-series got all of the features of the 6-series for 2011, actually went DOWN in price (unlike Cannondale when they went overseas) and dropped weight. I think it's actually more appealing than last year's 5-series. I would look at a Scott CR1 over a Madone 4-series.


I like the 2010 paint schemes better. Otherwise, the new 5 series is impressive. I also wonder how TCT rides compared to OCLV. How about a Scott CR1 Elite over a 5 series? 15.86 pounds w/ Rival and just under $2500.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Just got my 2008 5.2 warrantied to a 2011 5.9 and I am waiting for a headset and a front derailleur. Very interested to see how it rides. As I said in another thread I am a little disappointed with sloppy graphics placement but it still looks nice.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Tinshield said:


> Just got my 2008 5.2 warrantied to a 2011 5.9 and I am waiting for a headset and a front derailleur. Very interested to see how it rides. As I said in another thread I am a little disappointed with sloppy graphics placement but it still looks nice.


Let us know how it rides. Curious to hear.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

ghost6 said:


> I like the 2010 paint schemes better. Otherwise, the new 5 series is impressive. I also wonder how TCT rides compared to OCLV. How about a Scott CR1 Elite over a 5 series? 15.86 pounds w/ Rival and just under $2500.


...and Ksyrium Elite wheels instead of Bontrager Race for $300 less than a 2011 Madone 5.1.

I think the Trek frame is a little more high-tech, but the Scott is a very well put together package for the $$... especially if you want a comfort-oriented sporty bike.

I agree about the paint schemes... although Tinsheild's shot actually looks pretty nice.

Tin: How do you think the looks compare... since you've seen one in person?


----------



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

sdeeer said:


> I really like my madone. After my car vs. bike accident wrecked my 1st madone, I considered a Scott Addict R2, Giant TCR SL3, Orbea Opal, and Cannondale super six 3.
> 
> The super six 3 was almost my new bike, but my LBS and trek wanted to keep my on the brand and made me an offer/deal that was too sweet to pass up. I am happy with the situation and the bikes / wheels I eneded up with. (2009 madone 5.5, Reynolds strikes, 2009 Redline conquest pro / power tap custom wheels, and money still to come).
> 
> Off topic, but, I highly recomend getting hit by a car if you can afford to sit on your butt for a week, have excellent bone density and tuck and roll ability, don't mind dental surgery, and don't mind some new road rash scars. Just kidding. But I came out way ahead.



not recommended!!. I was hit by a car (7/28/10) by a driver not paying attention on the phone while I crossed from a bike path onto a crosswalk to cross an intersection (I even had the white cross walk sign). If you don't mind a hand, a eye, and a plastic surgeon visits, I was told I do not need the eye/face surgery, thank god! No use of your dormant hand. For 4-5 weeks. Not remembering the incident (A blessing) to have to give a statement to a state patrol officer so you get a ticket cause some car drivers say you jumped out of nowhere???? Umm, I was paying attention to the traffic and crossing on my turn, not on a phone! I am still bitter.

I do have great bone density the full body CT scan showed no cancerous tumors, so that’s a plus. I too will come out way ahead with a better bike and new stuff but, I am paying for it now as I heal, and can’t ride as the weather is great right now. I am looking into a 2011 Trek project one build, Sram red with Bontrager Race X stuff.


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

I was happy with my 4.5 until the other day when the rear derailleur snapped and broke the frame clear through also. Waiting the outcome of the warranty claim. What really bugs me is that I have no clue what happened. I was just cruising along on a flat section of road when it happened. No noise or other warning that something was about to fail. Relegated to an old 1999 Schwinn Circuit that I picked up today as a backup bike. My only worry is that the warranty states that the Shimano Components are not covered by Trek but by Shimano. Afraid this is going to turn into mess but hoping Trek just steps up to the plate. I've lost 50lbs since April and most is the result of the miles I've been putting on the Trek.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

love my madone, I've had three 4 series madones over the past three years (my work place gives me a new one every year to ride) and now I own a 6 series and its freaking aewsome to ride a accelerates like a rocketship on ice with twice as much jet fuel with tnt ziptied to the tanks with a rabies injection.


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

jamesdak said:


> I was happy with my 4.5 until the other day when the rear derailleur snapped and broke the frame clear through also. Waiting the outcome of the warranty claim. What really bugs me is that I have no clue what happened. I was just cruising along on a flat section of road when it happened. No noise or other warning that something was about to fail. Relegated to an old 1999 Schwinn Circuit that I picked up today as a backup bike. My only worry is that the warranty states that the Shimano Components are not covered by Trek but by Shimano. Afraid this is going to turn into mess but hoping Trek just steps up to the plate. I've lost 50lbs since April and most is the result of the miles I've been putting on the Trek.


Well, that sux. Earlier this year I was cleaning the drive train on my 4.5 and noticed the derailleur had become quite loose; I tightened it and it has remained tight since. Did it brake the frame where the derailleur attaches or did the derailleur come off and brake it elsewhere? Keep us posted on the warranty outcome. Congrats on losing the 50 lbs.


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

MoonHowl said:


> Well, that sux. Earlier this year I was cleaning the drive train on my 4.5 and noticed the derailleur had become quite loose; I tightened it and it has remained tight since. Did it brake the frame where the derailleur attaches or did the derailleur come off and brake it elsewhere? Keep us posted on the warranty outcome. Congrats on losing the 50 lbs.


The broken assembly rotated up and broke the actual frame tube (not sure what it's called) that goes from the downtube to where the rear wheel mounts.


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

jamesdak said:


> The broken assembly rotated up and broke the actual frame tube (not sure what it's called) that goes from the downtube to where the rear wheel mounts.


So, did the derailleur actually break? or can you tell after the carnage.


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

It appears the derailleur broke. Bracket snapped that hold on the lower gear wheel and then the main body was twisted and the metal snapped. Still have no clue what caused the failure though. I was in a middle gear so it does not seem likely that it caught in the spokes and no spokes were broken.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

Having ridden my 08 5.5 for 2 summers and just finishing my first season of racing on it I can safely say that I love my Madone. Took my from a bottom 10 finish back in February to a first place finish at my last cat 5 mass start before my upgrade and a 3rd place the week before that.

Love, love, love it.


----------



## thebluedog (Jun 5, 2010)

*My Madone is here! Picture included!*

Thanks for everyone's input/advice...
Ok guys...the time has come!!! Here is my new ride - ain't it sweet!!!

It's a 2010 5.9 frame with Ultegra 6700 and Aeolus 5.0 wheels. 
I'm lovin' it so far except for the seat. The seat seems to be a common complaint. Any recommendations for a comfortable seat? Someone on this thread suggested a Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow.


----------



## 200miler (May 7, 2008)

I have one just like it out in the garage. Except for the gaudy wheels! I've put some Deep-V's with Velocity road hubs, black DT spokes on it to make it more "stealth". But that Onyx is one super color! Mine also has a mixed Shimano 9-speed compact drive train. I do *LOVE* that bike! [I have 4 other "rides" so it's not as if I don't have an assortment to choose from!]. Being the last of the WI OCLV's doesn't hurt either! You mentioned saddle issues; I use a Selle Anatomica Clydesdale version. The best thing I've ever done for my 
a$$ in 20+ years of ultra events.
YMMV.
-dg


----------



## green giant (Feb 28, 2005)

Absolutely love my 2010 5.1. Don't regret spending the money at all. I did replace the saddle (the bonty was brutral) and I never rode the Bontrager Race wheels, put my easton circuit on.

Love the bike.


----------



## green giant (Feb 28, 2005)

*It is outstanding*

Absolutely love my 2010 5.1. Don't regret spending the money at all. I did replace the saddle (the bonty was brutral) and I never rode the Bontrager Race wheels, put my easton circuit on.

Love the bike.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

thebluedog said:


> Thanks for everyone's input/advice...
> Ok guys...the time has come!!! Here is my new ride - ain't it sweet!!!
> 
> It's a 2010 5.9 frame with Ultegra 6700 and Aeolus 5.0 wheels.
> I'm lovin' it so far except for the seat. The seat seems to be a common complaint. Any recommendations for a comfortable seat? Someone on this thread suggested a Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow.


This is a FREAKING AWESOME bike. Congratulations! I hope you enjoy it. 

Based on your original post, I thought you were looking for "an entry level" Madone, which I would consider to be a 4 series. You've got a 5.9 with all the bells and whistles. Looks great, the colors awesome, and is probably a sweet ride. I've got a 2010 4.7 Madone and I LOVE my bike. Since I got my bike in May I've gotten faster, can climb faster and easier, and can ride longer than I used to. And, I've lost 20 lbs.


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

green giant said:


> Absolutely love my 2010 5.1. Don't regret spending the money at all. I did replace the saddle (the bonty was brutral) and I never rode the Bontrager Race wheels, put my easton circuit on.
> 
> Love the bike.


I have the same year and model, however I did ride the wheels for some time and I used that saddle for a while. Replalced the wheels with Mavic R-SYS 2010, and also picked up a set of ROL Race SL for the everyday. I'm now looking for a Saddle. Looking to replace the bar tape as well (Black). 

I Love the bike!


----------



## tgrider (Jul 5, 2010)

I recently picked up a 2010 5.5. Every time I ride it I am more impressed. I guess the only thing I am looking at switching are the saddle and wheels. 

What is everyone's thoughts on carbon bars? The bike is very smooth except on the roughest of roads. Will the carbon bars and stem make a difference or would that just be for weight?


----------



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

MorganRaider said:


> Love my new '10 Madone 6.9. I ordered cheapest wheels for Proj 1 then swapped them for Kysrium elites and Continental 4000 25 mm's. Really like the plush ride and great acceleration. Sometimes I can't even feel the road it's so smooth. I don't have many miles on it yet, but so far so good.



Nice planning on the wheels. 

Did you get a carbon stem & handlebars? 

I really doubt I will get a carbonstem unless it is given to me but I am on teh fence if carbon handle bars are worth the price tag???? I am looking at building up a 6.9 and having the AL stem and still might do the blade carbon or blade Al bar. It's $241 difference. I have always had a aluminum bar on my roa bikes but I have had Carbon bars on my mountain bikes for the last 10 years at least


----------



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

tgrider said:


> I recently picked up a 2010 5.5. Every time I ride it I am more impressed. I guess the only thing I am looking at switching are the saddle and wheels.
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts on carbon bars? The bike is very smooth except on the roughest of roads. Will the carbon bars and stem make a difference or would that just be for weight?



I would like to know too on the bars. I can say it has helped on my mountain bike for many, many years now havign a carbon bar but I have no idea on a carbon road bike if it makes a difference or not for the handlebars to be aluminum or carbon.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

I love my carbon bars, love my carbon stem but can't say they make all the difference. Everything works together but I do know that my bike rides smoooooooth.










Not a great picture but its the latest I have.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

Here's a better one.










And this is before I upgraded to 7900. But with the Reynolds tubulars it was 15lbs on the nose.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

Heh. And that's with cages pedals and my speed and cadence sensors. And my mount for the edge 500.


----------



## tgrider (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice, what stem and bar do you have? And are those wheels Bontrager?


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

The bar is the XXX Lite from 2009 and the stem is this. at 110mm.

Love this set up. Virtually 0 road chatter which makes my aggressive riding position so much more comfortable.

The wheels you see in the bike stand are SDV66 tubulars by Reynolds.

The picture by the chair are Aeolus 5.0 clinchers.

Love em both. Hard to pick a favorite but I've got many more miles on the Aeolus wheels and they have been stellar. I live in a very hilly area and they still climb awesome and don't flex at all in in the sprints or out of saddle climbs.


----------



## tgrider (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for the response. You have an awesome setup.


----------



## cjsmadone (Sep 1, 2010)

I love My Madone ( aside from the clicking noise- see my other post) I went from a Specialized Roubaix to a 4.5 Madone. Madone is way more aggressive and climbs waaaay better.


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

*clicking noise*



cjsmadone said:


> I love My Madone ( aside from the clicking noise- see my other post) I went from a Specialized Roubaix to a 4.5 Madone. Madone is way more aggressive and climbs waaaay better.


check the seatmast cap.... I had the same issue. Just need to clean that out and see what your LBS recomends from there. Easy fix.


----------



## Samhain (Jun 14, 2008)

I love my 2010 Madone 5.2. I tested a Specialized Roubaix as well and the Madone just seemed faster and climbed better then the Roubaix. Roubaix felt a bit lethargic when I was pushing the bike.


----------



## thebluedog (Jun 5, 2010)

*Got a SWEET deal!*



antonlove said:


> This is a FREAKING AWESOME bike. Congratulations! I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Based on your original post, I thought you were looking for "an entry level" Madone, which I would consider to be a 4 series. You've got a 5.9 with all the bells and whistles. Looks great, the colors awesome, and is probably a sweet ride. I've got a 2010 4.7 Madone and I LOVE my bike. Since I got my bike in May I've gotten faster, can climb faster and easier, and can ride longer than I used to. And, I've lost 20 lbs.


I was originally looking to purchase a new 2011 4.5 (due to budget) but ended up getting a SWEET deal on this 2010 5.9 that came with the carbon wheels. Found it on Craigslist - only 4 months old. Yeah, and I LOVE the color scheme too! :thumbsup:


----------



## thebluedog (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry - misplaced my post.


----------



## thebluedog (Jun 5, 2010)

*Pink water bottles?*

Beautiful bike! But what's with the pink accented water bottles???


----------

